# Diesel Prices!!!!!!!!



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

What is going on with Diesel prices. Go to fill up and it jumped another 10 cents to $3.27 a gallon in a week. Anybody have an answer?? Gas is 40 cents cheaper! God damn politics!!!!!!!!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

ya no kidding ... it is $3.45 here right by O'Hare Aiport. I stopped using my 7.3 diesel dump for lawn care and Im sending out my V10 since gas is only $2.80 here. Never thaught I would see the day my diesel sits.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

Its about $2.95 here in the STL. I'll send some to ya!!!


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

3.09 here in Bloomfield, NJ. Another place in Bloomfield off the GSP is 3.75 Talk about highway robbery...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

3.19 to 3.25 here


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

remember the good ole days ( 03' ) when diesel was $1.25. ya me either


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

number 2 heating oil get locked in and put a 550 tank with a pump and you can buy the dye


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

first off i would like everyone to remember that hummers and tanks don't get the greatest mileage so much diesel is going right back to where it came from and that increases demand across the board. plus this happens every year about this time people are just starting to buy heating oil so the price goes up in a month it will be back down !!!! I HOPE


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Averages $3.25 here, we have also reduced the use of some of our diesel trucks where we can. It's cheaper to drive the gas trucks, regardless of the lower fuel milage!


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

My favorite spot in town was $2.99 tonight.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Right Now here in Somerville, Ma. Diesel is 2.89 and gas is 2.59 anit that bad a difference, I am still going to buy a diesel, My F-350 with the 351 never got better than 9.5 miles to the gallon. I am looking a 1993 F-250 with the 7.3 diesel tomarrow Hopfuly I get it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

mc1;418311 said:


> first off i would like everyone to remember that hummers and tanks don't get the greatest mileage so much diesel is going right back to where it came from and that increases demand across the board. plus this happens every year about this time people are just starting to buy heating oil so the price goes up in a month it will be back down !!!! I HOPE


You actually think that we refine the fuel then ship it back over seas for our military?? Dude i hope your kidding.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

0.93/LITER here in ontario. I hope it goes down, I just bought my diesel!!!! 


Cheers
Jeff


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

stroker79;418438 said:


> You actually think that we refine the fuel then ship it back over seas for our military?? Dude i hope your kidding.


we sell our oil to iraq russia and china for like nothing and the war is costing a lot of money dont think for second the forgien countries are helping us


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Gas $2.78
Diesel $3.15


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

PLOWMAN45;418898 said:


> we sell our oil to iraq russia and china for like nothing and the war is costing a lot of money dont think for second the forgien countries are helping us


Note sure if the fumes are getting ya' or not. Just pony up to the 'ol boob-tube and watch one of those fancy cable channels like cnbc and they will tell ya' all about oil. And it aint the US selling to iraq, russia or china oil or processed goods.

Heating season is on us, speculators have been bidding up raw supply on hopes of world issues and just this week the gov announced inventory was a little lower than the dreamers wanted. But, this is just recent news - last 2 months. Prior to that still no reason fuel prices went up and up.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Its ok i been in the oil buisness for 15 years i know what im talking about


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

getting 2.97 diesel 2.63 gas


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;419289 said:


> Its ok i been in the oil buisness for 15 years i know what im talking about


the reason for my comment was that my brother is in Iraq with the Army and he said whenever they need fuel, they just fillup at thier (Iraqs) gas stations for free. They dont run back to base to get fueled up although they do have fuel there as well. We are just talking about 2 different things.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Gas 2.999
Diesel 3.299


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

we did it to ourselves. we decided it was a product that could be traded on exchanges, whose owners were traded on exchanges, whose retailers could mark up for profit, whose governments could tax to fund budgets. whose politicians could use to gain campaign financing while winning votes. it was just a product poor third world countries had to sell for food.
then we decided we would depend on it and not find alternatives.
then we decided to go to war and threaten supply lines.
then the rest of the world realized how valuable it was and priced it accordingly. 

the combustion engine has been outdated for thirty years but we insisted on making it and selling it.

today we put sanctions on iran. if a shot is fired over there diesel will go to 5.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;419393 said:


> the combustion engine has been outdated for thirty years but we insisted on making it and selling it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

stroker79;419335 said:


> the reason for my comment was that my brother is in Iraq with the Army and he said whenever they need fuel, they just fillup at thier (Iraqs) gas stations for free. They dont run back to base to get fueled up although they do have fuel there as well. We are just talking about 2 different things.


ok who wells do you think those are we showed them and educated them because thet would have no idea that they were sitting on gold mine


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;419437 said:


> bribrius;419393 said:
> 
> 
> > the combustion engine has been outdated for thirty years but we insisted on making it and selling it.
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just stoping or reversing urban sprawl.
People have to move back to the city's where they work and let the farmers farm.

Renewable fuels like ethanol are a wast of water and corn.
Solar does not work at night or on cloudy days.
Wind is unreliable too.

Electricity in our country is a product of combustion.
It's not a real alternative fuel.
Then how do you dispose of all of the worn out batteries from the electric cars?



Maybe we outlaw pick-up-trucks and large SUV's?
No more plow trucks unless you are a licensed by the E.P.A.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;419502 said:


> Just stoping or reversing urban sprawl.
> People have to move back to the city's where they work and let the farmers farm.i agree. i hated urban sprawl myself. accept lots couldnt afford keep living in the cities. what you going to do?
> 
> Renewable fuels like ethanol are a wast of water and corn.might keep some farmers in business and lower federal farm subsidy costs. it isnt very efficient though you are right.
> ...


no more lots of things. still have to plow snow though.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

bribrius;419478 said:


> SnoFarmer;419437 said:
> 
> 
> > higher efficiency standards for vehicles and home heating. more hybrids. more solar panels. and YES electric cars. solar should be in mass production not special order. more investment into improving hydro technology. encouraging electricity production through renewable sources including windmills. we need to take primitive sources and finance the research needed to make them advanced solutions. for every spin of that winde or water turbine we need to generate more. requirments on any products requiring electricity for higher efficiency standards and limits on electricity usage. more you use the more it should cost instead of our current system. product requiring more than x amount of amps cannot be sold without added fees, permits. limiting commuting time for workers by forming a nationwide program offering incentives for companies relocations in which to even distribute available work. pull every energy source from trading on a financial market. i think the better question would be what I WOULDNT do. to sides to this. first is making people use less energy. second is creating more efficient energy.
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scottL;419619 said:


> [
> 
> Here's a quick hitter .... Over night the gov could regulate that there be only three grades of gasoline instead of 98 and allow one new refinery. That would be huge in lowering the price of fuel's and quality levels of polution. Then get some politicians that have a set swinging that would not bend over for the PAC's. Then maybe you would see real changes that are of value!


All gas/ fuel when it leaves the refinery is the same.
There are only a couple of diffrent grades.
It's when it gets to, a resellers fuel depot.
Lets use shell for discussion.
When it gets to shell's fuel depot they add there additives.
be it for raising the octane, anti-ping additives, cleaning,
oxidizers.

But I agree get rid of the designer fuels, banquet fuels.

The trouble is in the building of a new refinery.
it takes time to build and get the permits.

I got an other novel idea this time do not build the refinery in the gulf states or Calf.

Why do we build them where they get hit by hurricanes or are subjected to earthquakes??

There is a refinary in Superior Wi just across the bay from us they are almost doubling in size over the next couple of years.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

SnoFarmer;419625 said:


> All gas/ fuel when it leaves the refinery is the same.
> There are only a couple of diffrent grades.
> It's when it gets to, a resellers fuel depot.
> Lets use shell for discussion.
> ...


Not true on the refinery stuff. There are differences. It's true they do add things are the stations but, the refinery processes are different. They've had some very detailed specials on CNBC and the Discovery channels.

Yes, why build in crappy areas which suffer from weather and ground shakes....my guess is it's closer to the raw supply.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I know about cracking hydrocarbons and the use of catalysts.

All fuel is basically the same( there are not 3, 4 or 5 different grades of gas at this point) it is transported from the refineries in pipelines to the fuel depots where additives are added to make different blends, octane ratings etc etc....
Oxygenated gas (a winter blend) is not transported directly from the refinery to you corner gas station Shell adds additives at their fuel depot in accordance to each states fuel requirements.

We have a Murphy oil refinery in our area Iv'e done a little research my self on the subject on different blends of fuel.

Yes #1 & #2 fuel comes out of the refinery, It is the distributer like Shell that adds additives to it that make their fuel unique.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.api.org/aboutoilgas/gasoline/gasoline-octane.cfm

Gasoline -- Is It All The Same? What about Octane?

Gasoline is the fuel designed for spark-ignition internal combustion engines. There is a "basic recipe" for gasoline, since it must be used in a variety of vehicles with a broad range of engine types and operating conditions. ASTM International, formerly the American Society for Testing and Materials, has developed these specifications.

Conventional gasoline is a mixture of compounds, called hydrocarbons, refined from petroleum crude, plus small amounts of a few additives to improve its stability, control deposit formation in engines, and modify other characteristics. Conventional gasoline also may contain oxygenates, such as methyl tertiary-butyl ether (MTBE) and ethanol to meet octane needs. Gasoline is a sophisticated product with a demanding set of performance expectations that:

Allow an engine to start easily when cold, warm up rapidly, and run smoothly under all conditions

Deliver adequate power without engine knocking

Works in vehicles to provide good fuel economy

Generate low emissions and enables advanced vehicle emission control systems

Do not form harmful engine deposits, cause excessive wear, or contaminate or corrode the fuel system 
Additives
Each major oil company typically adds its own proprietary additives to the basic recipe for gasoline in order to provide or enhance specific performance features. And, most important, each company provides the technical expertise to back its brand. They also ensure that the additive package is contained in every gallon of gasoline sold under their brand name. Many customers buy branded gasoline because of this consistent quality. Deposit control additives, which are found in all gasoline by law, keep engines clean and make them run more efficiently. Deposits in carburetors or in fuel injectors, for example, can affect the engine's overall air-fuel ratio as well as an individual cylinder air-fuel ratio, which in turn can affect fuel economy, emissions and driveability.

Octane number is a measurement of fuel's resistance to engine knock. Engine knock is an abnormal combustion associated with using gasoline with too low of an octane number. Ordinarily, your vehicle will not benefit from using a higher octane than is recommended in the owner's manual


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Check out this new fuel!

http://www.mobilemag.com/content/100/354/C8115/


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Well it is going to get worse very quickley. Oil jumped to a new record of $92.?? per barrel today. Estimates are prices at the pump will jump $0.45-0.60 cents a gallon over the weekend. They say we will see the $100 per barrel mark by Thanksgiving.
I hope you have added a fuel surcharge clause in your bids.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The question is? 
How high are fuel prices going to go 
when bush gets us in to WWIII.......


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;419478 said:


> SnoFarmer;419437 said:
> 
> 
> > higher efficiency standards for vehicles and home heating. more hybrids. more solar panels. and YES electric cars. solar should be in mass production not special order. more investment into improving hydro technology. encouraging electricity production through renewable sources including windmills. we need to take primitive sources and finance the research needed to make them advanced solutions. for every spin of that winde or water turbine we need to generate more. requirments on any products requiring electricity for higher efficiency standards and limits on electricity usage. more you use the more it should cost instead of our current system. product requiring more than x amount of amps cannot be sold without added fees, permits. limiting commuting time for workers by forming a nationwide program offering incentives for companies relocations in which to even distribute available work. pull every energy source from trading on a financial market. i think the better question would be what I WOULDNT do. to sides to this. first is making people use less energy. second is creating more efficient energy.
> ...


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

SnoFarmer;419997 said:


> The question is?
> How high are fuel prices going to go
> when bush gets us in to WWIII......


Dont worry Hillary will save US ALL ! 
I wonder what the price per barrel will go to when we cut and run with our tails between our legs ? God only knows when Iraq is over run by Iran, and then Saudi Arabia is next prices will drop for sure  
Wake up and smell the coffee. The only place WW3 will happen will be right ******* here, when China over runs us for having no spine.
pumpkin:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The coffee has all ready been consumed and it''s ready for pee.

If the middle east goes south in who's corner do you think China will stand?
Bush wants to back or strike our selves, A surgical strike of course 

At certen nuclear spots.

Bush has the attitude of striking while the iron is hot.
OR wer'e there why not.......

pumpkin:  pumpkin:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

SnoFarmer;420251 said:


> The coffee has all ready been consumed and it''s ready for pee.
> 
> If the middle east goes south in who's corner do you think China will stand?
> Bush wants to back or strike our selves, A surgical strike of course
> ...


You must be reading Rosie's Blog, Bush caused 911 as well.pumpkin:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

T-MAN;420399 said:


> You must be reading Rosie's Blog, Bush caused 911 as well.pumpkin:


lol,, but no.

I was listening to Vice President (sur-shot) Chaney.

He gave a speech on Iran and he used the same lanuage
that he used before we invaded Iraq.
pumpkin:  pumpkin:


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow 10 days and the price of crude has gone up $5.00 a barrel.  $97.00 per barrel today. $100 should be here by the end of the week. Who is going to see the $4.00 diesel 1st?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

$3.45 today for diesel. 

Good thing my 30 gallon truck and 5 gallon can weren't empty. $120 to fill up!!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

oil is up to 100.00 a barrel


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

my 03 has been sitting for about 3 weeks for the most part....i mean i use for little stuff but it mainly sits and one of the 5 other gas trucks gets used


----------



## db27 (May 25, 2006)

diesel here in brockton area 3.39 today 
Im not real happy i bought a diesel now 
At least i can get 16-17 mpg around town instead of 9-10 with the old gasser


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I payed 3.39 also here. My old 8.1L big block did 10-11 mpg. The Cummins is around 20, So I guess it just about evens out but I am much happier listening to the engine run


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

GD it
Diesel has jumped close to 40 cents here in a week. (was 2.95 or so a week ago, now 3.35 plus or minus)
every day It goes up.
Today, i go off to do a road work job. (grading), it's a long way away (70 miles) so I figure I'll get fuel when I get back, that way everything is full again.
it's 3.31 at my favorite station (truck stop, fill both side with high speed pump, the truck and the L tank, sweet)
I go off to work.
I come back 7 hours later
IT'S 3.37 and now I'm empty.:angry: 

no inflation my a$$


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

*Could be worse!*

Diesel around my neck of the woods in central northern eastern WA is $3.90 a gallon. Has been since mid October. Regular unleaded is $3.40 a gallon. I expect diesel to hit $4.00 a gallon by the end of 2007.

George


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you should lock in a contract with your home heating oil co just use that


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

its getting ridiculous here....prices well into the $3.50's


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

AlaskaShooTer;427917 said:


> Diesel around my neck of the woods in central northern eastern WA is $3.90 a gallon. Has been since mid October. Regular unleaded is $3.40 a gallon. I expect diesel to hit $4.00 a gallon by the end of 2007.
> 
> George


that's really outrageous.
gas here is 2.89/2.99, just sneaking up over $3.
diesel is as I said
that's 50 cents more a gallon
Just how much are those fine politicians in WA taxing you?


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

this is rediculous. I need to fill up and am dreading it because deisel is 3.60 here. SE oakland county michigan.


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

$144.53 to fill my wife's tank on the Excursion. $75 to fill a not even empty tank on my F250 and then $28.50 to fill the tank in my scion. Got to love these fuel prices. I remember when I bought my F250 it cost me $46.50 to fill the tank and drive for the week. Now the Excursion gets filled every week and the Scion is my main vehicle while the F250 sits in the driveway and is on limited use to clients homes.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I just paid $3.69 :realmad: 
What are you going to do? It is the winter time and thats when the price goes up. The sad thing is i just bought my truck last week. But at least you get good mileage. payup


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, and I thought $3.51 around here was high. I stand corrected.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

cheapest i can find around here is $3.55 but the norm is $3.70-$3.80+

The nice part is the pumps that I fill at click off at $100 instead of $75. The sad part is I still need more after the first $100!!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

and that is why I try and fill up at truck stops.
None of this stupid $75 shut off.
idiotic at $3 a gallon or more
Just plain stupid, get a clue gas stations and fix it.


----------



## PM/FF (Feb 5, 2004)

LoneCowboy;429007 said:


> and that is why I try and fill up at truck stops.
> None of this stupid $75 shut off.
> idiotic at $3 a gallon or more
> Just plain stupid, get a clue gas stations and fix it.


I got a better idea...Get a clue DEMOCRATS and get your act together, stop spending frivolously and allow the PRICE TO DROP!!!!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LoneCowboy;429007 said:


> and that is why I try and fill up at truck stops.
> None of this stupid $75 shut off.
> idiotic at $3 a gallon or more
> Just plain stupid, get a clue gas stations and fix it.


Haha, yeah unfortunately the closest truck stop is a 55 mile round trip so its not worth it for me. I wish I lived closer to one!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

LoneCowboy;429007 said:


> and that is why I try and fill up at truck stops.
> None of this stupid $75 shut off.
> idiotic at $3 a gallon or more
> Just plain stupid, get a clue gas stations and fix it.


Pumps stop at $50 around here. That doesnt even fill my Jeep or my girlfriends Accord anymore. 
Having the pumps shut off at $50 wasnt a big deal 5 years ago but now that diesel is $3.59 they need to adjust the amount that can be pre-autherized at the pump.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

$3.53 and the GMC dually diesel is empty. AGAIN!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes diesel is more $$$ but still worth driving vs a gas truck. 
Diesel is 3.40 where I fill up, maybe more now and gas is 2.99. My diesel van gets 17mpg so it cost me 20 cents per mile to drive. My gas van got 11 maybe 12 so it would have cost me 24 cents per mile. What can you do.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Joe D;430057 said:


> Yes diesel is more $$$ but still worth driving vs a gas truck.
> Diesel is 3.40 where I fill up, maybe more now and gas is 2.99. My diesel van gets 17mpg so it cost me 20 cents per mile to drive. My gas van got 11 maybe 12 so it would have cost me 24 cents per mile. What can you do.


my pickup and my Denali XL both get between 13 and 14 mpg. So with diesel 40 cents more I only use the 1 ton when I have to.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

scottL;419619 said:


> bribrius;419478 said:
> 
> 
> > Or that bio-diesel puts out more pollution than regular diesel or gasoline only engines.
> ...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Diesel is $3.49 here, Gas is $3.29....bastards:realmad:


----------



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

gas $2.99
diesel $3.51:realmad:
Something needs to change, 25 cents in two weeks.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

$3.49 here in MA


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

There was awhile there when I was paying a little bit less for diesel than I was for gas. Maybe a few monthes back. I'm paying 3.50 a gallon for diesel.


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

$3.49 to $3.60 a gallon here.


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

Here in NH it is $3.53 a gallon. I had to get 10 gallons today for a tractor I borrowed.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Hear is an idea how about we actually start using this oil that we are supposidly getting from iraq since the democrats swear up and down thats why we are there, if thats why we are there where in the heck is all of this oil going..... oh ya thats right i forgot we get a good majority of our oil from south america... however i do wish we could set up some oil wells over there and start getting some of their oil it is everywhere over there


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

$3.59 a gallon for diesel. Driving the truck every day to finish a retaining wall. Can't wait to get done so I can park it and wait for the snow to fall.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I paid $3.69 here the other day, and $3.49 up state last weekend.


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

$3.70 here. i remember when i locked off road in at $0.50 for all summer about 5 years ago. where have the good days gone:realmad:


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Its on its way back down! $3.45 here after I filled up at $3.59


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Hasn't budged here in a couple of weeks. Oil went to $88 a barrel yesterday. Shouldn't diesel come down some? $3.45 a gal.:crying:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

$3.31 a gallon on the NJ Turnpike today. Was $3.37 yesterday and a week and a half ago was 3.32.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

filled my transfer tank today. it was $2.87 a gallon. that was farm/off road high sulfur diesel fuel.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Paid $3.70 today at our local sunoco...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Go fuel for $3.27 yesterday. I hope it starts to come down some....


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Diesel has been holding steady at $3.59 for about 2 weeks. Hopefully it either stays there or don't change much. Gas prices seem to be dropping a few cents so we'll see what happens.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;452549 said:


> Diesel has been holding steady at $3.59 for about 2 weeks. Hopefully it either stays there or don't change much. Gas prices seem to be dropping a few cents so we'll see what happens.


Ive been payin that for 2 months! and thats a good price! Finally went to $3.55 a week ago.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i heard a korean ship carrying 15,000 tons of crude dump its load on south korea :crying:


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

ISome send me some of the stuff that their state seems to be giving away compaired to Michigan $3.50 a gallon. It's hard to change when all the trucks i got are diesel


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

3.49 at lunch time. 3.36 at the same place at 4:00pm today


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Older diesel = # 2 heating oil @ $2.20


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

How many run heating oil in their diesel? What years engine can handle that? Any side effects except having more money in your wallet?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;452625 said:


> i heard a korean ship carrying 15,000 tons of crude dump its load on south korea :crying:


And there was one in San Francisco last month. And last week some numbskull rolled a gasoline tanker, burned down two houses and 40 cars outside of Boston. Why does it seem to happen more, especially the tanker "accidents" when prices are the highest? SHouldn't they be ultra-carefull with more valuable cargo? How much you wanna bet there is some ulterior motive involving insurance, or pushing demand up?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Passed a station on the way home that was down to $3.53. Hopefully the other stations will follow!


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I paid $3.17 the other day down from 3.37


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

QuadPlower;453564 said:


> How many run heating oil in their diesel? What years engine can handle that? Any side effects except having more money in your wallet?


any deisel can burn heating oil. 
Provided it is not an '08 . its all about the dye . (taxes)


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

92XT;454264 said:


> any deisel can burn heating oil.
> Provided it is not an '08 . its all about the dye . (taxes)


Thanks, I might check into that.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

QuadPlower;454600 said:


> Thanks, I might check into that.


Take a look at what the fine is too if you get caught running
the kool-aid


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

QuadPlower;453564 said:


> How many run heating oil in their diesel? What years engine can handle that? Any side effects except having more money in your wallet?


Just don't get caught running it by DOT or police, there are HUGE fines!

Have you thought about running VWO (waste veggie oil)? You are looking at a pretty large start-up cost (~$3k), but the oil is free, and the filters are pretty cheap.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Plowin in VT;454712 said:


> Just don't get caught running it by DOT or police, there are HUGE fines!
> 
> Have you thought about running VWO (waste veggie oil)? You are looking at a pretty large start-up cost (~$3k), but the oil is free, and the filters are pretty cheap.


Gotta love the veggie. Buy a good kit conversion kit and build a good centrifuge. Over two years and 40,000 greasy miles on just my powerstroke. Just did a Jetta last weekend and doin a Duramax soon. Sure is nice to plow and not have a fuel bill at the end of an event!xysport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

92XT;453064 said:


> Older diesel = # 2 heating oil @ $2.20


I just bought 1000 gallons of red and it was $3.36/US gallon and clear was $1.04. US prices are much better.


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

*$4.19!!!*

I HAD to put a few gallons of the smelly stuff in this morning in Queens NY and I swear to God that i paid $4.19 a gallon at a local Gulf station-yes, self serve!! Sad thing is that I drove 3 miles and finished filling up for $3.59 at another Gulf station in Brooklyn........


----------

